
Practical Reverse Engineering Part 5 – Digging Through the Firmware - j_s
http://jcjc-dev.com/2016/12/14/reversing-huawei-5-reversing-firmware/
======
NateyJay
The link for deciding whether to be nasty or nice when enforcing open source
licences is fascinating: [https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-
discuss/...](https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-
discuss/2016-August/003580.html)

Linus talks about the loss of trust, community, and developers that plagued
Busybox after their GPL enforcement lawsuit. I hadn't realized the
consequences were so dire. That lawsuit is still sometimes held up as the GPL
working as intended.

~~~
matheusmoreira
This is excellent. Thank you so much for posting that mail.

I definitely agree when he says threatening lawsuits just makes you look like
a bully. Violence can be defined¹ as a measure taken to force an unwilling
person to change their behavior. Based on this understanding, I think lawsuits
are a form of violence: legal violence.

It takes real maturity to deal with the company the way they did. "Yeah, we're
infringing your license, what you gonna do about it?" is a direct challenge
that invites litigation. Clearly unacceptable behavior from a company that
knows and admits its own guilt and uses its own impunity to make the
developers look weak. Instead of taking them on, they worked with the company
and convinced them to cooperate. I think that is a major example of
constructive behavior.

"Do I not destroy my enemies when I make them my friends?" — Abraham Lincoln

¹
[http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/violencetypesBC.htm](http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/violencetypesBC.htm)

~~~
transposed
The convoluted wording of legalisms grew up around the necessity to hide from
ourselves the violence we intend toward each other. Between depriving a man of
one hour from his life and depriving him of his life there exists only a
difference of degree. You have done violence to him, consumed his energy.
Elaborate euphemisms may conceal your intent to kill, but behind any use of
power over another the ultimate assumption remains: "I feed on your energy."

\- Addenda to Orders in Council The Emperor Paul Muad'dib

------
hkon
Wow, this article reminds of the early days of browsing the web. Interesting
content written by someone with knowledge.

A rare thing these days.

